# Boils



## gbs (7 Apr 2016)

Not for the first time I seem to have a boil, or something similar, in a spot that is not convenient for a cyclist. Recommendations please.


----------



## Jimidh (7 Apr 2016)

See your GP and get some antibiotics before it gets worse as these can lead to hospitalisation and some surgery if not treated properly.


----------



## Crandoggler (7 Apr 2016)

Bit extreme. They normally go down on their own. Chamois cream


----------



## vickster (7 Apr 2016)

Or Sudocreme


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Does every thread in "Health Matters" result in someone replying "go to your GP"?



gbs said:


> Not for the first time I seem to have a boil, or something similar, in a spot that is not convenient for a cyclist. Recommendations please.


A saddle sore? Some form of over the counter pain relief might be in order, a decent amount of chamois cream before every ride and something like sudocreme when off the bike if it's already formed.


----------



## Jimidh (7 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Does every thread in "Health Matters" result in someone replying "go to your GP"?
> 
> 
> A saddle sore? Some form of over the counter pain relief might be in order, a decent amount of chamois cream before every ride and something like sudocreme when off the bike if it's already formed.



I know of two club members who have ended up in hospital after boils. Our club had a dermatologist who recommends a course of flucloxacillin for them so my suggestion to visit the GP has some weight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Jimidh said:


> I know of two club members who have ended up in hospital after boils. Our club had a dermatologist who recommends a course of flucloxacillin for them so my suggestion to visit the GP has some weight.


Possibly. But certainly not as a first consideration. Plenty of other options; "saddle sores" are not uncommon and mostly treatable without visiting a GP. It just seems to me that "go to your GP" has become the standard response in "Health Issues" when loads of other options should be considered. 

I know of 100s of club riders who have not ended up in hospital as a result of saddle sores


----------



## CaadX (7 Apr 2016)

Squeeze it ffs !


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2016)

New bike.


----------



## steve50 (8 Apr 2016)

soap and sugar poultice, really old but very effective method for drawing boils etc, http://www.healing-from-home-remedies.com/soap-and-sugar-poultice.html


----------



## Nibor (8 Apr 2016)

Magnesium Sulphate cream will draw it out beautifully available over the counter at pharmacies keep it very clean


----------



## PenttitheFinn (11 Apr 2016)

There is a possibility that the boil was caused by an ingrowing hair. You must treat this seriously and get your wife/husband etc to check for them as they can lead to many weeks of pain and far worse. If my memory is correct a few years ago an Olympic Athlete was hospitalised by an ingrowing hair close to the spine which turned to a boil.


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2016)

Hopefully it's resolved or at least improved since the post on Thursday @gbs ?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> There is a possibility that the boil was caused by an ingrowing hair. You must treat this seriously and get your wife/husband etc to check for them as they can lead to many weeks of pain and far worse. If my memory is correct a few years ago an Olympic Athlete was hospitalised by an ingrowing hair close to the spine which turned to a boil.



That sounds like a pilonidal sinus which I can guarantee is extraodinarily painful if it becomes infected. I've had one which required minor surgery and then leaving open to heal. In my case they tend to occur in areas of the groin where seams come in contact with skin.

Anyone suffering from boils would be well advised to wash thoroughly before and after riding and apply Sudocreme liberally. Hot flannel to draw out the pus works well.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2016)

Carry on riding and patch it up with antiseptic. No cyclists were harmed in this advice !


----------



## Soltydog (12 Apr 2016)

I suffered a little with similar problems last year, What these two said ;



Crandoggler said:


> Bit extreme. They normally go down on their own. Chamois cream



When on the bike



vickster said:


> Or Sudocreme



When off the bike


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2016)

Just stick a pin in it.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Apr 2016)

I had similar not too long ago, hard painful lump, went to the GP and diagnosed as a infected lymph node. Antibiotics sorted it pretty rapidly so a trip to the GP may be in order, just embarassing dropping your strides.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2016)

I can't think of boils (and I too have suffered) without hearing this


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDFojxBER10&feature=player_detailpage

It's at about 2.45 when he starts on about the kids in the 4th row, Willy 'The Boil Sucker' sat there.


----------



## dan_bo (12 Apr 2016)




----------



## gbs (15 Apr 2016)

Thanks every body - it was v interesting to read of the various levels of severity of conditions that I ignorantly describe as "a boil". In the event Sudacreme did the job in 3 days and I was disappointed not to have the opportunity to try the sugar/soap poultice.


----------



## mjr (15 Apr 2016)

What steps are you taking to prevent a repeat, @gbs?


----------



## gbs (18 Apr 2016)

I'm thinking that chamois creme before and sudocreme after are what the doc would prescribe.


----------

